#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Licht tijdens talentenshow op school

## rhonkoop

Ik dacht zal eens een lijst plaatsen wat wij zoal gebruiken tijdens een talentenshow op de school waar ik werkzaam ben.

*Apparatuur van school:*
- Jands VISTA T2 lichttafel

- 48ch Strand dimmer 2,5 kW
- 6ch ADB dimmer 2,5 kW

- 4x 6bar met Par 64 1kW
- 18x ADB horizonarmatuur 1kW
- 16x ADB zoom profiel spot 1kW
- 24x ADB PC 1kW
- 12x ADB PC 500W
- 10x Strand zoom profiel 1 kW
- div. bekabeling

*Inhuur:*
- DF50 hazer + fan
- 8x Robe Spot 700E AT
- 6x HighEnd Studio Color 575 S-versie
- 4x Set van 8 Octostrips van Showtec
- div. bekabeling

----------


## AJB

Het setje: erg leuk voor zo'n avond
Het idee: hartstikke prima voor een paar amateurs
De uitvoering: echt zonde...

Je mist 2 dingen: iemand die kan ontwerpen en iemand die kan programmeren... De timing is strak maar die vreselijke regenboog loopjes en 1 slecht gemaakte cirkel... Zonde...

Zorg nou in het vervolg dat je je bewegende lampjes met meer hoogte-verschil in hangt, dump die Jands Vista, neem een Pearl, vraag bij je lokale boertje om wat uitleg: en kijk goed naar andere lichtshows om te leren over kleurtjes.

Dan komt het volgend jaar best goed. Tips zijn goed bedoeld, don't take it wrong... Veel scholen zullen jaloers op jullie zijn, maar doe dan ook iets met de materialen! Het idee van een opening op muziek is gaaf en ik weet zeker dat je klasgenoten vast en zeker onder de indruk waren. Maar professionele adviezen zouden wel gewenst zijn zo te zien.

----------


## jasperbhofman

> dump die Jands Vista, neem een Pearl



Wat vind jij het grootste verschil dan tussen een pearl en een jands vista, waardoor je zeker weten voor de pearl zou gaan? Ik werk vaak met de Jands en het is een onwijs lekkere tafel die zeer makkelijk werkt en die je ook zeer snel doorhebt.

----------


## Hobbes

Om me aan te sluiten bij AJB...

Timing is perfect, alleen lijkt het me te veel kermis met al die kleuren, en er is weinig verschil in hoogte met je headjes. Maak een leuk ontwerp volgend jaar en ga ik in je hoofd maar eens na wat je kan bedenken en/of kan wijzigen om volgend jaar een spectakel van weleer neer te zetten...

----------


## AJB

Het grote verschil tussen een Jands Vista en een Pearl is dat elke mongool een Pearl kent. Dat maakt een veel eenvoudigere setup. De Jands tafel is een halfbakken middenklasser die een hele vreemde benadering kiest. Leuk voor specialisten misschien (al moet je je dat afvragen), maar voor kids op een school absoluut not done.

Als jij het ding perfect kent: bied jezelf aan op die school en zorg dat je het volgend jaar mag programmeren.

----------


## jurjen_barel

Que apparatuur hebben jullie het strak voor elkaar, zeker als ik terugkijk naar mijn eigen schooltechniekperiode (en wij hadden het ook niet slecht, maar bijv. inhuur was uit den boze). Op deze manier een prachtige set samengesteld, waar je leuke dingen mee kan doen.

En met "kan doen" sluit ik me aan bij AJB. De tafel zal me een zorg zijn, maar als je met een mooie intro kan uitpakken, kun je met je licht volgens mij veel meer uit de spreekwoordelijke programmeerkast halen. Een regenboogloopje is niet verboden, maar hier is het zeker te veel van het goede. Je hebt een paar prachtige bewegende spots, laat ze dan ook bewegen. Bedenk een paar mooie kleuren combo's en wissel die (in plaats van de colourwheelspin).

Succes in maart!

----------


## marciano

> Het grote verschil tussen een Jands Vista en een Pearl is dat elke mongool een Pearl kent. Dat maakt een veel eenvoudigere setup. De Jands tafel is een halfbakken middenklasser die een hele vreemde benadering kiest. Leuk voor specialisten misschien (al moet je je dat afvragen), maar voor kids op een school absoluut not done.
> 
> Als jij het ding perfect kent: bied jezelf aan op die school en zorg dat je het volgend jaar mag programmeren.



 
Jammer dat je dit soort uitspraken doet. Dit blijkt helaas dat je de tafel niet kent. Het is geen vreemde benadering het is een andere benadering dan een GMA (dus jij vindt het dan gelijk vreemd) Je kan een vista de basis in een dag uitleggen en dat lukt je niet op een pearl of GMA (vanuit gaande dat ze niks van lichtregeltafels afweten). En waar baseer je middenklasser en halfbakken op??.  Ik heb op mijn school ook een vista staan en daar werken een hoop kids mee en dat gaat heel goed. 

Ik ben benieuwd naar je reactie hoe je op deze uitspraak bent gekomen:

----------


## enricodaamen

Beste Arvid,

Als je jezelf nu Creative Lighting designer noemt hoe kan het dan zijn dat je niet de creativiteit hebt je in te leven in andere regeltafels. Wat de boer niet kent eet hij niet.

Als nu iets een prettige erg gebruiksvriendelijke tafel is is het wel de Jands Vista.  Voor dat je nu conclussies gaat trekken vraag eerst eens een demonstratie aan bij Barndoor en dat weet je waar je het over hebt.

Iemand de grond in trappen is zo goedkoop en past zeker niet bij een creative director.

Tips geven is goed maar hou het opbouwend en praat niet over zaken waar je niets van weet.

----------


## AJB

Men doet de aanname dat ik niet zou weten wat lichttafels kunnen. Als iemand zich overal in verdiept ben ik het wel. Wat ik iemand in een dag kan uitleggen heeft niets te maken met de tafel, maar met een leerling en de intelligentie. Ben niet alleen GMA-instructeur maar ook gastdocent aan diverse opleidingen, dus dat weet ik.

De Jands Vista kiest een benadering die is gebaseerd op een tijdlijn. Daarnaast werkt de tafel enorm visueel. Feit is echter dat de hardware al niet handig werkt, de grote Vista is op sta-afstand onleesbaar. Programmeren is hartstikke leuk, maar niet voor iemand die in rap tempo zonder fouten 300 lampen aan de praat moet krijgen. Dan wil je gewoon liever geen Vista (kijk gerust bij een paar operators rond, dan zie je mijn gelijk).

Creative Directing heeft te maken met het vrije denken en kijken naar mogelijkheden. Helaas betekent dit ook een lichttafel die ALLES moet kunnen wat ik wil en niet anders. Er zijn maar weinig merken die dit bevatten en kunnen maken. Daar is MA absoluut een van, maar zeker niet de enige. Hog3's beginnen in de richting te komen, al blijft stabiliteit en gebrek aan bepaalde functies een issue. Vergeet echter ook niet de ETC EOS (jaja ik doe mijn huiswerk uitstekend).

Back-on-track: ik zou een stel kids op een school lekker een 24/6 geven of bij wapperlicht een Pearl-tje. Dat snapt iedereen en het geeft de leerling de mogelijkheid om iets creatiefs te maken. De stelling "leerlingen maken in 1 dag al wat leuks" is afhankelijk van de perceptie van "iets leuks". Dit ligt bij mij over het algemeen wat hoger dan iemand die laagdrempelig met kids werkt...

Programmeren = organiseren. Geconcentreerd en systematisch werken, that's the trick. Daar moet een tafel aan toe zijn en de Vista valt dan af: sorry heren! (en ik snap dat deze stelling voor een verkoper zuur is, maar ik baseer dat op een vrij intensief onderzoek naar lichttafels. Waarom nodigt een firma als Barndoor trouwens de operators niet uit om te komen kijken? Ik ben bij practisch elk merk nog op visite geweest om uit eerste hand van de ontwikkelaar te horen wat het product inhield. De Vista heb ik onder de handen van een programmeur mogen bekijken: van Barndoor geen kik... Als je zo graag zelf je praatje wilt houden, moet je mensen vooraf benaderen, ik ga toch Barndoor zelf niet bellen voor een demo...)

PS in creatieve zin zou ik leerlingen eerst eens iets moois laten maken met conventioneel licht: veel beter voor de ontwikkeling en het resultaat is vaak beter dan MET al die dure speeltjes.

----------


## marciano

Er zijn een aantal punten waar ik mee eens ben. Dat is dat een GMA en pearl en EOS zeker geen slechte tafels zijn zelfs hele goede tafels zijn.

Ik ben op een vista gekomen omdat ik bij de open dag geweest dus de opmerking die je maakt dat Barndoor geen kick geeft is bull shit dit blijkt dus dat je niet de vakbladen hebt gelezen. En dat je bij elke beurs waar jands/barndoor heeft gestaan de vraag krijgt of je een uitgebeide demostratie wilt krijgen (spreek uit eigen ervaring) 

De leesbaarheid van de vista was eerst een issue maar dit is opgelost. En ik vindt het heel raar dat je oordeeld over mijn kennis en kunnen als je niet eens weet wie ik ben en wat ik uit die tafel weet te krijgen.  Maar het gaat er niet om wat ik die kids laat doen het gaat er om hoe die tafel werkt en om even ontopic te blijven heb ik ook niet het gevoel dat in het Schoter College een kind aan het werk is geweest daarvoor was die show te complex. En de hardware van de vista is ook aangepast om nog even die extra prestatie boost te geven. En je krijgt er met gemak snel en zonder fouten 300 wappers mee werkend doormiddel van de tijdlijn maar je moet iets anders denken en dat is een kwestie van wennen daar ben ik het mee eens. Ik denk dat je een keer een dag met die koppen moet spellen achter een vista dan ga je mij denk ik meer begrijpen ik weet namelijk niet met welke programmeur je hebt gezetten en wat hij heeft laten zien. En ik denk dat die programmeur het met mij eens is.

----------


## moderator

Het is jammer dat de discussie zich toespitst op louter het advies van AJB, wanneer een school heeft besloten tot aanschaf van een Vista, dan lijkt mij inhuur van eender welke andere lichtcomputer redelijk dubbelop.

Zelf een paar keer erg zenuwachtig geworden van de manier waarop de Vista wil dat ik een show intik, maar het lukt wel om je idee vorm te geven in de vista.

Laten we niet alleen naar de reactie van Arvid kijken en die uitkauwen, Het onderwerp is breder!

Over het filmpje: prettige muziekkeuze om een technische opening op te programmeren!
Timing, qua spots aan-uit netjes voor elkaar,
Snelheid en afwisseling van bewegingen komt op mij niet echt passend over.

Wat ik vooral jammer vind is dat deze programmatie lijkt geschreven voor een liedje van Fransje Bauer, de regenboog, werkelijk alle kleuren komen voorbij!

Kritiek is altijd makkelijk gegeven, ik denk dat door minder kleuren te gebruiken, met name in het het bewegend licht, niet zoveel spots tegelijk/simultaan aan te doen en de spots minder synchroon te laten werken dat het nog indrukwekkender is.

Lastige vind ik zelf altijd dat je een opening wil laten knallen, maar dat je nog niet alles weg wil geven.
In dat kader ook: meer in scenes denken dan in gewapper.
Laatste ding wat me opviel: fadetijden, door daar meer mee te spelen kan je langzamere overgangen vloeiender laten verlopen, snelle breaks meer accentueren.

Dank voor de impressie en veel succes met de volgende editie!

----------


## Upgrading your system

Goed, ik zal even verder gaat zodat het topic een stapje verder kan.

Ik Ben het met Arvid eens voor een groot deel echter ben ik van mening dat deze leerlingen (ga er vanuit dat het geen docent was) hier helemaal niet zo slecht bezig zijn geweest.
Als het hier is zoals ik gewend ben van de scholen waar ik weleens kom (voor bijstand en technische hulp) dat het leerlingen met slechts interesse voor het lichtechnisch en/of theatertechnisch vak zijn. 
Ik kan uit het verhaal niet opmaken dat het hier een opleiding in deze richting betreft.
Ik zeg hier hetzelfde als Arvid betreffende de uitvoering echter met de kanttekening dat ik het netjes uitgevoerd vind voor mensen die dit slechts op amateurbasis doen.

al met al nog genoeg verbeterpunten, maar dat maakt het nieuwe jaar weer interessant.

----------


## Marik

Ik vind dat je een HELE nette setup hebt voor een school. Beetje jammer van het gewapper/kleurtjes e.d. maar als je daar op letten heb je gewoon een hele mooie show. Leuk met die ledwand. Heb ik zelf ook aantal keer gedaan op mijn eigen school. We hebben een flink kleiner budget maar proberen toch altijd zo leuk mogelijke dingen te doen. Neem maar eens een kijkje op de site en hier nog een keer.

----------


## kokkie

Met de helft van de apparatuur kan je hetzelfde effect bereiken, maar voor een school ziet het er wel goed uit. Alleen mis ik het 'totaalconcept'. Dit is een leuke lichtshow op een leuk podium, interessant voor ons, maar niet voor de mensen in de zaal. Iets van dans erbij of zo? En naai je niet gelijk de rest door deze cd/md/weet ik veel, knijterhard af te spelen, terwijl je heel veel moeite hebt de live acts goed te versterken (kwam nog een ander filmpje op Youtube tegen, klonk niet echt geweldig).


De Vista is in mijn ogen een onding. Twee keer heb ik hem als designer gehad en kon de operator niet laten zien wat ik wilde. Dat zal best deels aan de operator liggen, maar niet helemaal. Verder zijn alle vakbladen in het Engels, Nederland blijft een kikkerlandje, en in die Engelse bladen kom je geen advertentie van Barndoor tegen. 

Ik ben weer geweldig blij dat heel veel mensen met anderhalve post en zonder ingevuld profiel Arvid (AJB) aanvallen, maar ik ben het wederom voor 90% met hem eens.

----------


## marciano

Beste kokkie 

Ik wil niet AJB gelijk afkraken ik kan een hoop van hem leren dat is zeker waar. Maar wat ik niet goed vond in de reactie is dat hij zegt dat de vista per definitie slecht is. Ik vindt dat een mening. Ik wil liever een vista dan een GMA (dat komt omdat ik meer kan met een vista omdat ik daar meer training en ervarign mee heb) en dat zal bij Arvid andersom zijn en dat hij de manier van werken anders vindt is  waar en dat het wennen is ook waar daarvoor zijn er gelukkig allerlei verschillende tafels. Wat jij nu zegt kokkie is dat JIJ de tafel niet jou tafel vindt maar keurt de tafel niet af. 

Het is inderdaad waar ik heb ook geen advertentie gezien van barndoor in de engelse bladen. maar in de duitse, belgische en nederlandse ben ik ze wel tegen gekomen dit zal wel komen om dat dit hun verkoop gebied is.

Ik denk dat we beter kunnen stoppen met welke tafel het beste te gebruiken is. Daar komen we toch nooit uit. Ik denk dat of je nu een GMA, hog, vista neemt je kunt er uit alle 3 een mooie show krijgen maar het is een persoonlijke voorkeur welke tafel je neemt aan de kwaliteit/stabiliteit ligt het niet.

----------


## AJB

Even mijn laatste reactie, omdat ik verder weinig toe te voegen heb aan het geheel:

Een Vista mag NIET en ik herhaal NIET vergeleken worden met een Hog3 of een GrandMA !!! Deze tafel heeft nog niet bewezen in grotere setups stabiel te zijn, heeft nog geen breed draagvlak onder operators en blijft enorme beperkingen houden in software matig opzicht.

Wat ik al eerder heb gezegd: een lichttafel is niet interessant, maar moet WEL kunnen wat een operator, belichter of ontwerper wil! Als Kokkie op locatie aan zijn operator vraagt om een bepaald standje, moet dat binnen 10 seconden staan! Dan zit je niet te wachten op een nieuwbakken apparaat dat nog zoveel potentie kan hebben, maar simpelweg nog niet op dat niveau zit. Daarnaast is de Vista zonder enige support van professionals een poging aan het doen om ergens aan de top te komen. Niet slim: want partijen als Flashlight, EML, LD Design, Tenfeet, PWL etc.: DIE hebben serieuze kijk op dergelijke apparatuur: die zou ik eens om hun mening vragen...

Wat je op een school doet heeft niets te maken met een interessante lichtshow: wel met het plezier van de jeugd. Mijn idee dan ook: geef ze spulletjes waarmee ze lekker kunnen experimenteren en spelen. Geef de rest van je budget uit aan een paar professionals die in alle rust ondersteunen bij dergelijke producties.

En nu ben ik er weer klaar mee, suc7!

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Wat je op een school doet heeft niets te maken met een interessante lichtshow: wel met het plezier van de jeugd. Mijn idee dan ook: geef ze spulletjes waarmee ze lekker kunnen experimenteren en spelen. Geef de rest van je budget uit aan een paar professionals die in alle rust ondersteunen bij dergelijke producties.



Je spreekt jezelf hier enorm tegen. Als het juist gaat om dat die leerlingen uit de TC plezier hebben met hun talentenavond, ga je geen professionals inhuren om hun werk af te nemen.
1) enorme klap op het budget als je volle dagprijzen moet betalen;
2) voor de kids een stuk minder leuk.

Het gaat er toch juist om dat zij doen wat ze willen met de lichtshow? En het gaat er toch juist om dat die avond is gemaakt DOOR de leerlingen? Die ouders vinden het al lang prachtig dat dit uit de handen van hun zoon(/dochter?) is gekomen. Die betalen twee-en-een-halve euro om deze avond te zien, als ze een 'echte' lichtshow willen zien kopen ze maar een kaartje voor een concert in Ahoy'.

Als de jongens dan hier hun eindresultaat tonen en kritiek willen om zo te kunnen groeien in hun kunnen, is dat alleen maar goed. Degenen die er uiteindelijk verder mee door gaan na de middelbare school komen die Pearl / GrandMA / Hog / ETC / etc. vanzelf wel tegen. En voorlopig op school staat er een Vista. Misschien niet voor de 100% prestatie, maar misschien wel omdat hij retesimpel is aan te leren (geen idee, doe even een aanname, ken de tafel niet uit ervaring), omdat nergens zoveel 'personeel' doorrouleert als in het techniekcluppie van een school.

@kokkie: ik heb toen het tweede filmpje ook gevonden. Vind zo'n youtube-omgeving toch te lastig om te oordelen waar het probleem lag. Afspeelkwaliteit van Youtube? Opnamekwaliteit van de camcordermic? Backline? Prestaties van de bandleden zelf? Akkoestiek? Beschikbaarheid van (goede) microfoons op het podium? Of misschien toch de mixkwaliteiten van de geluidstech? (Of een combinatie van meerderen?)

----------


## marciano

Beste Arvid.

Arvid het klopt deels wat je zegt. Want je noemt 2 namen op die in je rijtje tenfeet en flashlight die zeer te spreken over de tafel. Maar flashlight wil niet teveel tafels in hun pakket hebben maar die hebben hem dus niet laten liggen voor zijn kracht/prestaties. 

Ze hebben in de wereld al zijn kracht bewezen. (zie jandsvista.com) en in nederland zijn er ook een aantal grote shows op gedraaid. Software matig is hij nu heel sterk (net als de hog3 die heeft ook de bugs er uit gehaald)

Maar ik wil wel eens je de vista laten zien bij barndoor met de vista expert van barndoor.

----------


## AJB

@jurjen: je leest niet goed, ik wil professionals de show niet laten draaien, maar de kids laten coachen. Op die manier krijgen ze juist extra hulp bij persoonlijke ontwikkeling: überhaupt de doelstelling van een school lijkt me?

De Vista heeft grote shows gedaan: dat lukt elk merk, dat heet een endorsement. Als Tenfeet (die niet gebonden zijn aan tafels) geen shows op de Vista draaien (en PWL niet, Flashlight niet, en veeeele anderen niet) betekent dit dat de operators niet tevreden zijn over de hands-on over de tafel.

Ik hoef geen demo: die heb ik al gehad (van een ervaren operator, niet een verkoper of gebruiker). Zou graag een situatie opzetten waar de Vista naast een GrandMA staat: dan wil ik "Jullie" graag laten zien waarom ik gelijk heb. Mijn huiswerk zit wel snor: ik doe niets anders dan dit...

Mannen het beste allemaal...

----------


## marciano

Laat maar zitten. Vindt het alleen jammer dat je niet de nieuwe releases wilt zien. En dat je een aantal keer tegen spreekt. 

Jij blijft bij je GMA en ik had ook niet verwacht dat je zou overstappen maar ik denk dat je een aantal dingen niet hebt gezien bij de vista. 

Jij moet uit eindelijk je werk doen en dat mij een worst zijn of je dat met een GMA/pearl/hog of vista doet. Het moet er mooi  uit zien. En dat lukt je erg goed. 

Zou tot slot willen zeggen vindt het jammer dat je dan de tijd niet gunt om de tafel zoals hij nu is te bekijken. Je kan altijd mailen als je toch een demo wilt met de nieuwe consoles/wings

Dit geld ook voor de rest van de mensen. Je kan barndoor altijd bellen voor een demo en als je het wilt zien op een kleine lokatie kan je altijd mij een mailtje sturen.

Ik denk dat we nu ontopic moeten blijfen want hier heeft de topic starter helemaal niks aan.

----------


## marciano

Laat maar zitten dan, je zegt eerst dat barndoor geen kick geeft en vervolgens wil ik je samen met barndoor een demo te geven op consoles/wings met nieuwe software en dat wil je niet. Dan houdt het van mij kant ook op.

Jij blijft bij je GMA en ik had ook niet verwacht dat je zou overstappen maar ik denk dat je een aantal dingen niet hebt gezien bij de vista. 
Ik wil je niet overhalen dat gaat toch niet lukken maar ik vindt het jammer dat je verhalen verspreid over de vista die niet (meer) aan de orde zijn. Dat is de rede waarom ik zo fel reageer. 

Jij moet uit eindelijk je werk doen en het zal mij een worst zijn of je dat met een GMA/pearl/hog of vista doet. Het moet er mooi uit zien. En dat lukt je erg goed. 

Zou tot slot willen zeggen vindt het jammer dat je dan de tijd niet gunt om de tafel zoals hij nu is te bekijken. Je kan altijd mailen als je toch een demo wilt met de nieuwe consoles/wings

Dit geld ook voor de rest van de mensen. Je kan barndoor altijd bellen voor een demo en als je het wilt zien op een kleine lokatie kan je altijd mij een mailtje sturen.

Ik denk dat we nu ontopic moeten blijfen want hier heeft de topic starter helemaal niks aan.

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

Erg nette set voor een school. Zijn maar weinig scholen met zo'n budget.

Filmpjes bekeken (beide).
Zoals hierboven al meerdere malen is gezegd, kleuren combinaties zou het één en ander beter kunnen, maar ik durf te wedden dat leerlingen, leraren en gasten allemaal onder de indruk waren en een fijne avond hebben gehad. Daar gaat het inmiddels om.

Ik heb zelf jarenlang op mijn school een talentenshow technisch geregeld, en ik kan verzekeren dat als er een Vista of dergelijke lichttafel is aangeschaft, je niet zomaar van de directie of wie er ook over gaat een andere lichttafel mag huren. Puur omdat jij dat fijner vind werken...

----------


## Mauriz

Ik dacht, laat ik als operator van de show ook maar even van me horen  :Smile: 
Ik ben geen leerling van de school, en ook geen lightdesigner. Wat ik wel ben is iemand die veel van de vista weet en deze lichtshows er voor z'n hobby bij doet.

Even een kleine uitleg over de show voordat er misverstanden over gaan bestaan: de show bestond uit 18 acts met gemiddeld 20 lichtstanden, en een lichtintro met ongeveer 80 lichtstanden. We praten hier dus over een show met ongeveer 440 lichtstanden. Deze moesten (ivm examens/tentamens in dezelfde zaal) in drie avonden ingeprogrammeerd worden.

Voor mij persoonlijk werkt de Vista erg prettig, ik ken de tafel door en door en kan hier absoluut sneller op werken dan een hog of GMA. Maar dat is natuurlijk persoonlijk. Mijn ervaring met lichtoperators is, is dat ze toch vast blijven houden aan hetgeen ze gewend zijn, en moeilijk over te halen zijn een nieuw product te proberen. Uiteraard is dit ook logisch, ik werk snel op een Vista, dus zul je mij ook niet gauw aantreffen achter een hog of GMA.

Wat ik wel nog even wil tegenspreken is dat als Flashlight, PWL, Focus geen intresse hebben, dat een tafel dan ook nog niet voldoende op niveau is. Het zijn commerciële bedrijven, ze zijn pas geïnteresseerd als er vraag is vanuit de markt. De HOG3 en GMA hebben er nu ook inmiddels 12 jaar over gedaan om echt bekend te worden, terwijl de Vista pas 6 jaar bestaat.

Verder hartelijk dank voor de complimenten over het intro, en de opbouwende kritieken. Vooral het vervallen in de kleurenloopjes was een beetje een noodgreep ivm de tijd. De opmerking over de fadetijden was wel verhelderend en zal ik zeker over nadenken.

Wat ik verder nog even kwijt wil is dat we niet moeten gaan vervallen in het welles/nietus over een bepaalde lichttafel. Iedere lichtoperator werkt op z'n eigen manier en heeft daar een tafel bij die aansluit bij zijn of haar wensen. Echter, zo nu en dan kijken naar wat er nieuw is op de markt kan natuurlijk ook geen kwaad.

Met vriendelijke groet,

Maurice

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

Beste Maurice,

Is het puur toeval dat er een vista door de school is aangeschaft?
Of heb jij ook geadviseerd met de aanschaf?

----------


## Mauriz

Door de school was een Compulite Vector Orange aangeschaft. Echter de mensen die met de lichttafel moesten werken konden hier niet mee overweg, ook veel vastlopers, kortom een niet werkende tafel.

Aangezien ik daar al meer dan 12 jaar over de vloer kwam, en de laatst jaren met de grotere shows een Vista mee had, hebben ze mij gevraagd om langs te komen en de de vista uit te leggen. Gewoon om te kijken of het voor hun zou werken, of zij er shows op konden maken.

Na een tijdje erop gewerkt te hebben moet ik zeggen dat ze helemaal verkocht waren aan het gemak van programmeren. De vector is daarop verkocht en de vista gekocht.
Dus ja ik heb idd geadviseerd.

----------


## jurjen_barel

20 lichtstanden per act!  :EEK!: 

Let je wel op dat het niet te druk wordt? Ik begrijp dat je soms een chaser ergens subtiel erbij wil laten lopen en de bump extra wil benadrukken, maar maak het niet te wild. Het publiek komt immers voor de acts, niet de techniek. Bij de opening heb je je eigen act gehad, daarna weer rustig aan. (Kijk zelfs naar de vdEnde-musicals, ieder nummer heeft gemiddeld 2 standen, waarbij de laatste stand in de laatste 2 seconden wordt gebruikt (de bump).)

En niet klagen dat 3 avonden programmeerwerk kortdag is, dat is heel royaal. (Zeker voor een school, wij moesten bouwen en programmeren op de dag zelf op een Zero88 Alcora.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

Keuze voor de tafel lijkt me nu wel duidelijk met een vaste programmeur die ieder jaar terugkomt. Als je in de toekomst met een net iets andere insteek begint, ga je het zeker halen. Ga desnoods wat vaker bij concullega's kijken om inspiratie op te doen of koop een stapeltje dvd's van concerten.

----------


## JeroenVDV

> (Kijk zelfs naar de vdEnde-musicals, ieder nummer heeft gemiddeld 2 standen, waarbij de laatste stand in de laatste 2 seconden wordt gebruikt (de bump).)



Grappig dat je een musical als vergelijking pakt (?!?!) en nog wel een vdEnde-musical.. Als er EEN reeks musicals steeds meer om de techniek begint te draaien dan zijn het wel de vdEnde's. 

Daarnaast is het vergelijken van een nummer in een musical met een nummer in een talentenjacht op een school wel heel vreemd. Bekijk eerder een Idols live-show. En vind je 20 cues per nummer veel? Positiewisselingen, kleurwisselingen, "gewone" chases, chases tijdens fills, etcetera.

Vergelijken met een concert is ook lastig. Je bouwt je show bij een talentenjacht niet op, elk nummer wat meer uit de kast trekken, maar je haalt (uiteraard met opbouw binnen de nummers) toch bij iedereen dezelfde hoeveelheid "effect" uit de kast.

----------


## Mauriz

> En vind je 20 cues per nummer veel? Positiewisselingen, kleurwisselingen, "gewone" chases, chases tijdens fills, etcetera.



Inderdaad, je begint veel nummers (zeker de dans-nummers) met een klein introtje op de muziek (= al 5 tot 8 standen), dan een dansstand, refrein, een highlite op diverse hoogtepunten in de muziek, uitloopstand, donker, applause-stand, nou zo komen we zeker wel op 20. En veel lichtstanden wil niet automatisch zeggen dat het ook druk wordt, helemaal als ze naadloos in elkaar overlopen, gewoon subtiele overgangen. Het intro moet je dan ook totaal los zien van de rest van de show.

3 avonden programmeren is opzich inderdaad wel een luxe, maar voor wat je allemaal in je hoofd hebt tijdens het programmeren is het toch heel krap  :Wink: 

@jurjen_barel, zie nu dat je OTT studeert, grappig, zat daar van 1999 tot 2003

----------


## AJB

Je bent geen leerling, geen designer (dat hebben we zelf kunnen zien) en blijkbaar ook geen operator. Gewoon een hobbyist met Vista-voorliefde.

Waarom praat je dan over bedrijven met commerciële doelstellingen en insteken terwijl je blijkbaar niet weet waar je over praat? Moet je niet meer doen: klinkt niet geloofwaardig.

3 Dagen programmeren voor een f*cking talentenshow op een school!!!! (&#@($*@& dat is alle***** veel!

Leer eens organiseren en overzichtelijk werken, dan gaat het stukken sneller. Probeer ook eens een andere tafel: je zult zien dat het ook dan sneller gaat..


Have fun,

----------


## Orbis

> Je bent geen leerling, geen designer (dat hebben we zelf kunnen zien) en blijkbaar ook geen operator. Gewoon een hobbyist met Vista-voorliefde.
> 
> Waarom praat je dan over bedrijven met commerciële doelstellingen en insteken terwijl je blijkbaar niet weet waar je over praat? Moet je niet meer doen: klinkt niet geloofwaardig.
> 
> 3 Dagen programmeren voor een f*cking talentenshow op een school!!!! (&#@($*@& dat is alle***** veel!
> 
> Leer eens organiseren en overzichtelijk werken, dan gaat het stukken sneller. Probeer ook eens een andere tafel: je zult zien dat het ook dan sneller gaat..
> 
> 
> Have fun,



maar dan zeker geen MA, daar gaat het echt niet sneller op om van nul te starten in 2008...open your eyes dude, that's all i can say.

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door jurjen_barel
> 
> 
> (Kijk zelfs naar de vdEnde-musicals, ieder nummer heeft gemiddeld 2 standen, waarbij de laatste stand in de laatste 2 seconden wordt gebruikt (de bump).)
> 
> 
> 
> Grappig dat je een musical als vergelijking pakt (?!?!) en nog wel een vdEnde-musical.. Als er EEN reeks musicals steeds meer om de techniek begint te draaien dan zijn het wel de vdEnde's.



Dat was louter als voorbeeld.





> Daarnaast is het vergelijken van een nummer in een musical met een nummer in een talentenjacht op een school wel heel vreemd. Bekijk eerder een Idols live-show. En vind je 20 cues per nummer veel? Positiewisselingen, kleurwisselingen, "gewone" chases, chases tijdens fills, etcetera.
> 
> Vergelijken met een concert is ook lastig. Je bouwt je show bij een talentenjacht niet op, elk nummer wat meer uit de kast trekken, maar je haalt (uiteraard met opbouw binnen de nummers) toch bij iedereen dezelfde hoeveelheid "effect" uit de kast.



Ja, dat vind ik veel. Dezelfde opbouw die je normaal in een avond doet dan ineens per nummer doen? Dat wordt naar mijn smaak wel heel erg druk. Ik hoef per nummer niet echt een bak kleur- en positiewisselingen. Gewoon een sfeer neerzetten en als een nummer ruimte laat om wat (lees 1 of 2) speciaaltjes er doorheen te gooien, is dat alleen maar meegenomen.

(@Maurice: ah nog een insider! Ik zie je naam alleen niet in de afstudeerlijsten (scripties) staan. Vroegtijdig gestopt?)
Als 3 avonden te krap is, misschien meer voorbereiden op papier? Of al wat dingen programmeren en je usb-stick/floppy meenemen om de puntjes op de spreekwoordelijke i te zetten?

----------


## AJB

> maar dan zeker geen MA, daar gaat het echt niet sneller op om van nul te starten in 2008...open your eyes dude, that's all i can say.



All i can say is: don't talk about things you know shit about! Geloof me dat ik de battle wel met je aan durf op eender welke tafel. Je moet wel weten hoe je snel en logisch een showtje bouwt: maar dat kun jij natuurlijk vreselijk goed... 

Ik raak sterk geïrriteerd door mensen die hier zonder welke relevante kennis dan ook van die vreselijk domme uitspraken komen doen. Het geeft niks als je ergens niks van weet: maar houd dan je mond gesloten...

----------


## Mauriz

Beste AJB, meestal probeer ik mensen in hun waarde te laten, mijns inziens een goede eigenschap. Helaas is die jou vreemd of heb je zo'n groot ego dat je vind dat je iedereen die in jou ogen minder mooie show's maakt, gewoon kan afschepen als hobbyist, amateurtje of leerling die geen verstand van zaken heeft. Ik heb, in lijn van dit forum, gewoon neergezet hoe ik deze show heb gemaakt en waarmee. Als jij vind dat jouw niveau zoveel hoger is, wat doe je hier dan nog?





> Je bent geen leerling, geen designer (dat hebben we zelf kunnen zien) en blijkbaar ook geen operator. Gewoon een hobbyist met Vista-voorliefde.



Geen leerling, maar zeker wel designer. Ik ben toch echt degene die heeft besloten hoe het eruit komt te zien, al is het resultaat niet wat jij zou maken. En ach wat zou het saai zijn als iedere designer hetzelfde bedenkt als jij, toch? Ook operater ben ik wel, ik geloof dat ik toch wel degene was die achter de knoppen zat.





> Waarom praat je dan over bedrijven met commerciële doelstellingen en insteken terwijl je blijkbaar niet weet waar je over praat? Moet je niet meer doen: klinkt niet geloofwaardig.



Hoezo weet ik niet waar ik over praat? Omdat ik niet voor mijn broodwinning show's maak en draai? Heb ik dan ineens geen verstand meer van zaken? Misschien werk ik al 11 jaar bij commerciële instellingen, en dan niet als medewerker, maar als leidinggevende. Ik geloof dat ik wel kan meepraten over doelstellingen en insteken van commerciële bedrijven. Jammer dat het in jouw ogen niet geloofwaardig klinkt, maar dat ligt meer aan jou dan aan mijn kennis en ervaring in de commerciële wereld.





> 3 Dagen programmeren voor een f*cking talentenshow op een school!!!! (&#@($*@& dat is alle***** veel!



Drie avonden, je moet wel blijven lezen. Dat is 4 uur per avond, maakt in totaal 12 uur programmeertijd.





> Leer eens organiseren en overzichtelijk werken, dan gaat het stukken sneller. Probeer ook eens een andere tafel: je zult zien dat het ook dan sneller gaat..



Dit is nou een duidelijk geval van niet weten waar je over praat. Hoe kun jij weten hoe ik ben en hoe ik werk. Zoals ik hierboven al aangaf ben ik al 11 jaar leidinggevende, dus het lijkt me dat organiseren en overzichtelijk werken niet een van mijn zwakkere punten is, anders schop je het niet heel erg ver in de commerciële wereld. Ik vind het heel jammer dat je zo over mensen praat terwijl je daar totaal geen inzicht hebt. 

Ik hoop dat je het nog ver zult schoppen in het theatervak als designer, maar als ik jou nu op mijn beurt even een tip mag geven, probeer mensen wat minder in hokjes te stoppen en af te kraken zonder dat je enig idee hebt over de persoon. Daar kweek je een hoop meer respect mee.

Met vriendelijke groeten,

Maurice

----------


## rhonkoop

Laat ik als starter van deze post na een week ook eens reageren.

Ik wil de personen die (opbouwende) opmerkingen gemaakt hebben bedanken daarvoor. We gaan er wat mee doen, en na de editie van dit jaar zal ik wel laten weten hoe het gegaan is. 

Arivd ik ken je persoonlijk niet, maar na het bekijken van je hyves/website krijg ik een indruk. Ik vind de manier waarop je reageert op deze post niet echt prof. overkomen eerder zeer aggressief. Want alles wat je schrijft komt bij mij over als "kijk eens hoe goed ik ben.. en mijn mening is de juiste"

Bij deze wil ik post ook sluiten, want de discussie welke lichttafel het beste zou werken hoort hier niet thuis.

(wij zijn in elk geval uitermate tevreden met onze VISTA, met dank aan Barndoor!)

Groet.

----------


## AJB

Beste Maurice,

Ik wil mensen graag in hun waarde laten, maar ik mag het product toch op waarde schatten? In dit geval is die waarde aan de lage kant helaas...

"Ik ben al 11 jaar leidinggevende", ja jij bent natuurlijk vanaf je 16de bedrijfsleider: lekker geloofwaardig joh!

"Ik ben goed in organiseren en structureren omdat ik bedrijfsleider ben", tuurlijk joh: lichtprogrammeren is hetzelfde als bedrijfsleiden (pfff)... Voor een commerciele rakker ben je niet erg bij de tijd...

"Ik ben wel ontwerper", paar postjes terug gaf je aan geen ontwerper te zijn... Dat jij het anders doet dan ik is duidelijk: alle collega's gaven aan dat het er niet uit zag met al die kleurenloopjes, dus wees er vooral trots op...

"Je weet niet waar je over praat omdat je niet weet hoe ik werk", dat hoef ik niet te weten! Ik weet namelijk wat programmeren is, hoe lichttafels werken en hoe je een goede show in elkaar zet. Daarom geef ik daar ook les in: het is een specialisme! Dat jij probeert om iets in elkaar te draaien vind ik prima, maar je missie in helaas niet geslaagd en als je jezelf professional noemt durf ik het zelfs glashard een wanprestatie te noemen!

Wees vooral aanvallend naar mij: ik heb mijn sporen wel verdiend en hoef me geenszins te bewijzen. Verval niet in het verdedigen van je product: het is gewoon niet echt lekker gelukt, geef het toe en doe het de volgende keer beter...

----------


## Mauriz

En jij bent 24 en hebt je sporen al verdiend? Over geloofwaardigheid gesproken, haha.

Ik ben klaar met deze zinloze discussie, wat mij betreft mag er een slotje op...

----------


## AJB

> En jij bent 24 en hebt je sporen al verdiend?



Heb je nou mijn leeftijd gechecked of mijn CV? Goed beoordelingsvermogen...

Bepalingen over slotjes zijn aan de moderators, die zijn capabel genoeg om dit topic te cleanen en eventueel bij te schaven. Helaas is het geheel inmiddels geteisterd door een off-topic verhaal, jammer dat dat zo moet.

----------


## enricodaamen

Beste Arvid,

Zoals je wellicht al weet ben ik de importeur van Jand Vista. Als ik al jou verhalen nu zo lees ben ik erg blij dat je niet met een Jands Vista werkt. Alle grote verhuurbedrijven en ook Tenfeed zijn meer dan geintresseerd en weten de tafel op zijn waarde in te schatten. Zij plaatsen deze zeker op gelijk niveau dan GMA en EOS of Hog. Er zijn alleen andere commerciële redenen waarom tafel worden gekocht. Iets waar jij niets mee te maken hebt.

Maar iemand met jou instelling en afzeikvermogen hoort niet achter een professionele regeltafel te zitten. Ik weet zeker dat de belangrijke lichtontwerpers in dit land zich niet tot dit bedroevende niveau willen verlagen.

Ik wens je veel geluk met je toekomst maar graag niet met een Jands Vista.

----------


## AJB

Importeur met wroeging... Aandoenlijk!

Ik zit elke dag achter een professionele regeltafel: de beste tot nu toe zelfs!

Of er lichtontwerpers zijn die graag met me willen werken? Tot nu toe staan in het rijtje ongeveer de beste ter wereld, dus lijkt me niet echt the issue. Verdiep je eens in operators, dan zul je zien dat je op deze manier geen Vista meer zult verkopen.

Als de importeur al zegt dat ik er vooral niet mee moet gaan werken, zal ik dat zeker niet doen Enrico. Bedankt voor de tip though! Veel plezier met de verkoop, ik wens je alle goeds met het product toe. Mijn professionaliteit schat je niet goed in, de mogelijkheden voor je tafel hoop ik wel.

En nu ben ik klaar met dit van de rails gelopen topic. Zullen we terug naar de orde van de dag?

----------


## Orbis

> All i can say is: don't talk about things you know shit about! Geloof me dat ik de battle wel met je aan durf op eender welke tafel. Je moet wel weten hoe je snel en logisch een showtje bouwt: maar dat kun jij natuurlijk vreselijk goed... 
> 
> Ik raak sterk geïrriteerd door mensen die hier zonder welke relevante kennis dan ook van die vreselijk domme uitspraken komen doen. Het geeft niks als je ergens niks van weet: maar houd dan je mond gesloten...



Dat kan ik inderdaad vreselijk goed, ik doe wss meer shows per jaar dan jij met pro tafels, al wil ik dat vooral geen referentie laten zijn. En vooral niet mee te koop lopen zoals jij wel vreselijk goed kan, op het irritante af.

als ik bij een tafel en operator kom dan wil ik nadat ik gevraagd heb: kan dit, of kan dat, niet horen: ik denk het, normaal wel, niet in deze software versie, ik heb dat al eens gekund, als ik de handleiding even neem, of nee.

en bij een ma merk ik telkens, dat om te bereiken wat ik wil, de operator ongeveer 8 miljoen meer knoppen moet duwen en venstertjes openen en sluiten om hetzelfde te bereiken als ik kan met mijn favoriete tafel. En wat die is laat ik in het midden.

Dat is niks persoonlijk arvid, dat is gewoon een fact.
Je hoort me niet zeggen dat MA niet goed is of stabiel, ze behoort tot de top maar het is verre van de overzichtelijkste of duidelijkste of best gekende.

onlags had ik showtje in support met bon jovi, grandMA met aantal mediaservers aan, massa's fixtures, led, matrixen, alles draaide op één Ma, chapeau, en het was stabiel, maar toch kon de operator mij 3 functies die ik vroeg en die ik doodnormaal vind voor een live tafel,niet binnen de 5 minuten onder een fader krijgen. en dan stopt het voor mij.

grtz

----------


## laserguy

Laat ik nu net gisteren een vormingsavond van Unizo achter de rug hebben ("20 manieren waarop ik mijn zaak verknalde").
Daarin heb ik geleerd wat ik eigenlijk al eerder wist: Arvid, het kan zijn dat je een supergoede lichtman bent en er heel veel van kent. Maar commercieel en communicatief ben je compleet onprofessioneel bezig. De mensen in hun waarde laten is ook onderdeel van het pakket "professioneel gedrag". Dat vertelde die man van Unizo gisteren en dat wist ik al eerder uit een andere opleiding ("professioneel gedrag voor artiesten").
Aangezien dit een FEIT betreft hoeft hier niet verder over gediscussieerd te worden.
Doe hier iets aan: als je al de beste lichtman bent en je krijgt ook nog het professioneel gedrag onder de knie dan mag je je pas echt super noemen.

----------


## AJB

Mochten we elkaar ooit op locatie ontmoeten zul je begrijpen dat dat volkomen in orde is... De reacties op een forum krijgen vorm op een manier die alles te maken heeft met communicatie: echter wel een zeer primitieve vorm namelijk louter schriftelijk. Het onpersoonlijke karakter van bijvoorbeeld sms, e-mail en ook een forum kan zorgdragen voor een kille en ietwat ongeïnteresseerde vorm van communiceren. Jammer dat dat zo moet, maar that's life.

Je hoeft je absoluut geen zorgen te maken, als niemand met me kon werken zat ik vast al ergens stil op een kamertje kruiswoordpuzzels te maken  :Smile: 

De manier waarop mensen op dit forum hun mening geven drijft mij juist tot het doen van ongenuanceerde uitspraken, aangezien er altijd een commercieel belang meespeelt. Laat me dat direct verduidelijken: een verkoper vindt zijn product goed, iemand die veel licht doet vindt zichzelf programmeur en iemand die verantwoordelijk is voor het licht vindt zichzelf ontwerper. Zo simpel werkt dat helaas niet. Ik werk als ld/operator en ken echt erg veel tafels: het kost veel tijd, maar dat is part of the job. Als ik dan iemand hoor roepen dat je op een MA zoveel knoppen moet indrukken, WEET ik dat dat onzin is: wat moet ik dan zeggen? "Lieve jongen doe eens een cursus?". Mijn ongenoegen drukt zich dan uit in de vorm "lul niet zo uit je nek", vooral omdat ik niet het gevoel heb dat ik diegene kan of moet verbeteren. Als mensen zeggen dat iets niet kan op een MA tafel, ben ik zeer nieuwsgierig: er is namelijk barweinig wat niet kan en doorgaans kan dat dan ook niet op andere tafels... Het vergelijken van serieuze producten met de middle-league of nog-niet-uit-ontwikkelde-producten (zoals de Vista) geven uiting aan het mega-commerciele belang. Voor het ontwikkelen van een lichtcomputer worden miljoenen geinvesteerd en op een bepaald moment moet dat terug komen. Veel fabrikanten doen dit te vroeg, met als resultaat een tegenvallende verkoop of distributie. Maxxyz is hier een schoolvoorbeeld van en dit terwijl de tafel een aantal fantastische zaken in zich had! Helaas is het moment niet juist, de support niet juist en de vernieuwing te klein. 

Iedereen hier mag twijfels hebben bij mij commerciele talenten, mensen die me beter kennen weten over het algemeen dat dat meevalt. Wel ben ik doordrenkt van sarcasme en kan ik slecht tegen onzin. Die combinatie mag jullie irriteren: dat vind ik oprecht vervelend en hoop dat een borrel het vervelende gevoel kan wegnemen. Feit blijft dat ik niet zomaar iets zeg: vergis je niet in de beweegredenen. 

Voor een ieder die eens een fatsoenlijk gesprek wil hebben over de hier besproken materie: bij deze de uitnodiging voor een prima glas wijn of een ijskoud biertje, dan zal ik in alle rust uit de doeken doen hoe e.e.a. in elkaar steekt.

Voor de mensen die geen moeite willen doen en graag hun standpunt behouden om zodanig de eigen onjuistheden te camoufleren: heel veel goede handel en fijne dagen toegewenst...

Grtz Arvid

----------


## Steve89

> maar toch kon de operator mij 3 functies die ik vroeg en die ik doodnormaal vind voor een live tafel,niet binnen de 5 minuten onder een fader krijgen. en dan stopt het voor mij.



Ik ben heel erg benieuwd welke 3 functies dat zijn!? :Smile:

----------


## laserguy

> bij deze de uitnodiging voor een prima glas wijn of een ijskoud biertje, dan zal ik in alle rust uit de doeken doen hoe e.e.a. in elkaar steekt.



Ok, als we elkaar ooit tegenkomen dan hou ik deze tegoed!  :Wink: 
Dank voor je omstandige uitleg.

----------


## Lighting

Even over het vertoonde filmpje,ik kan de opmerkingen van verschillende mensen erg goed begrijpen. Nu even een stukje mening,lelijke kleur combi's ,slechte bewegingen en inderdaad een serieus frans bouwer gehalte.






> Dat kan ik inderdaad vreselijk goed, ik doe wss meer shows per jaar dan jij met pro tafels.
> 
> *dan heb je meer dan 7 dagen in een week nodig*
> 
> als ik bij een tafel en operator kom dan wil ik nadat ik gevraagd heb: kan dit, of kan dat, niet horen: ik denk het, normaal wel, niet in deze software versie, ik heb dat al eens gekund, als ik de handleiding even neem, of nee.
> 
> *geloof niet dat er heel veel dingen zijn, op een MA, die niet kunnen.
> Maar maak me gek.....*
> 
> ...



grtz Lighting

P.s. na het gegeven advies aan Arvid ......doe mij ook maar geen demo op de Vista ( ik zou wel eens eerlijk en open commentaar kunnen geven)

----------


## marciano

beste lighting.

Ik zou je best de tafel willen laten zien zeker als je open en eerlijk bent. 
Ik denk dat de reactie van barndoor tegen arvid was bedoelt omdat hij zo schrijft dat zijn mening het enige juiste is. 

En ik denk dat de reactie van barndoor zo was omdat mensen een mening of conclusie trekken dat ze de tafel eigenlijk niet kennen dit kon je merken uit een aantal reacties(want na 2 of 3x mee kijken bij een vista operator dan ken je de tafel niet) Want er zijn een aantal mensen die commentaar geven maar geen argumenten geven zoals welke functies niet werken op een vista Ik zal ook nooit advies  (wel mijn persoonlijke voorkeur) geven om te kiezen tussen een GMA,Pearl,Hog en een vista omdat ik een aantal tafels niet goed ken. 

Maar ik zou graag een keer willen praten met je lighting en ieder andere die geintereseerd is dit geldt ook voor AJB.

----------


## PeterZwart

> beste lighting.
> 
> Ik zou je best de tafel willen laten zien zeker als je open en eerlijk bent. 
> Ik denk dat de reactie van barndoor tegen arvid was bedoelt omdat hij zo schrijft dat zijn mening het enige juiste is. 
> 
> En ik denk dat de reactie van barndoor zo was omdat mensen een mening of conclusie trekken dat ze de tafel eigenlijk niet kennen dit kon je merken uit een aantal reacties(want na 2 of 3x mee kijken bij een vista operator dan ken je de tafel niet) Want er zijn een aantal mensen die commentaar geven maar geen argumenten geven zoals welke functies niet werken op een vista Ik zal ook nooit advies  (wel mijn persoonlijke voorkeur) geven om te kiezen tussen een GMA,Pearl,Hog en een vista omdat ik een aantal tafels niet goed ken. 
> 
> Maar ik zou graag een keer willen praten met je lighting en ieder andere die geintereseerd is dit geldt ook voor AJB.




Waarom dan niet een lichttafel dag met allemaal tafels bij elkaar?
Iedereen heeft wel een lichttafel welke ie goed kent lijkt mij?
En die zullen niet allemaal t zelfde zijn?

lichttafel meeting-dag

----------


## marciano

Lijkt mij inderdaad een goed idee. Ik heb het overlegt met barndoor om het in hun showroom te doen met iemand van jands. Is een mooie ruime ruimte om te doen.

----------


## AJB

Een demo dag lijkt voor mij niet haalbaar: ik mag van de importeur niet op de tafel werken... Jammer dus: dat gaat niet door. Daarnaast geldt dat voor een demo een ontwikkelaar of R&D medewerker aanwezig moet zijn: pas dan is een dergelijk gesprek interessant. Om niet te vervallen in een wederom vervelende discussie: ik gun de Vista al het goeds, maar op dit moment loopt het nog niet bepaald storm. Als Vista nou echt nieuwsgierig was, waren ze druk bezig om te ontwikkelen en te verbeteren. Er zijn zoveel nieuwe tafels en upgrades van bestaande merken dan het wereldje nogal dynamisch is. Ik weet precies wat er komt kijken bij een beta-test proces, ontwikkeling en release: da's geen eenvoudige business. Helaas wordt er hier geschetst dat de Vista al up-and-running is, en dat vind ik vanuit de importeur een onverstandig standpunt. Kwaliteit x Acceptatie = Eindresultaat, aldus de wet van Mayer. Hoe goed het beste ding ook is: acceptatie vindt hij niet breed in ons vakgebied. Ik zou Barndoor, Jands of welke partij dan ook graag aanraden om vooral te luisteren naar de markt en niet te snel te roepen dat mensen die het product niet hoog hebben zitten, vooral niet op het ding moeten werken.

Mijn kritiek is gebaseerd op een intensieve look met een uitermate ervaren operator. Wees niet bang: ik heb ten reeds een aantal zeer zwakke punten moeten ervaren. Niets dat niet opgelost kan worden: wel belangrijke zaken! Ik wil daar altijd met een ontwikkelaar over praten, maar zoals aangegeven: ik heb nimmer iets van Barndoor gezien of gehoord, wat simpelweg aangeeft dat er niet echt vol op de acceptatie gezeten wordt. Dat is onverstandig, omdat lichttafels naast kwaliteit ook gewoon onderhevig zijn aan smaak en gewenning. Gewenning ontstaat door introductie door professionals, het meekomen van de massa en het creëren van een standaard. Daarin is Vista nog niet een klein beetje op weg, en die tip wil ik ze graag meegeven.

Demo-dagen zijn niet boeiend, slap gelul met collega's onderling moet in de kroeg, niet in een showroom. Even een apparaat doorgronden lukt niet in een half uurtje: onmogelijk om diep op de zaken in te gaan dus.

Anyway, hopelijk genuanceerd genoeg!

gegroet,

Arvid

----------


## Christiaan Visser

Mijn kijk op dat filmpje:

- Ondanks dat het voorgeprogrammeerd is, kon de timing toch écht nog wel strakker.. De Vista schijnt zo'n tijdlijn te hebben, dit zou het toch wel zodanig strak moeten krijgen?

- X/Y-Shapes; als er maar één cirkel in die tafel zit en geen edit-mogelijkheden, dan is het nog best te doen, anders; Vrij jammer.

- Kleurkeuze; Niet mijn smaak en vindt het ook niet bij de muziek passen. Een show van Jan Smit zou hier eerder bij aansluiten. Een paar chases van 3 of 4 stappen met 2 kleuren is zo gemaakt?

- Muziekkeuze; Goed, Geschikt voor een opening/intro om de spanning wat op te voeren.

- Tafelkeuze; Daar is wel genoeg over gesproken, ik had hier persoonlijk simpel een pearl neergezet, wat een prima resultaat kan brengen. 

- Ontwerp; Het blijft smaak.. Maar niet slecht gedaan voor een talentenshow. Persoonlijk had ik de indeling van je spotjes in het dak anders gedaan en zo geen led-strips gebruikt achterin. (In de filmpjes ook teveel RadioNL-kleuren in die strips gezien).

- Materiaalkeuze; Lang leve Robe en Highend spots.

Komt misschien wat negatief over, maar zie het als opbouwende kritiek. Voor een amateur show zoals deze is het best een aardige show, waar ongetwijfeld de technische crew ook met veel plezier aan gewerkt heeft. Aangezien het publiek hoofdzakelijk voor de kinderen komt die daar staan op te treden, is het qua lichtshow ook al gauw goed. Maar zoals Arvid en anderen al zeiden, Denk beter na over wát je wilt laten zien in je show en hoe je dat gaat realiseren. Eerlijk gezegd vind ik 3 avonden programmeren een geschenk uit de hemel en valt op een dermate kwalitatieve tafel ook prima +400 standjes te programmeren binnen dat tijdsbestek. 

Anyway, post vooral ook de show van 6 & 7 maart 2009. Misschien dat je iets met ons advies/opbouwend kritiek gedaan hebt en we dit terug kunnen zien. Succes!

----------


## cornedure

Meestal niet mijn ding om te reageren op flame-discussies, maar het jeukte nu toch wel te veel.

Voor Mauriz: Dámn! 440 standen programmeren. Dit is enorm. Het is voor mij zelfs een beetje moeilijk te vatten. Want hoe herinner je je deze 440 standen nog? Van alle nummers de breaks, de timings, je algemene gevoel? Chapeau dat je dat kunt met 12 uur programmeerwerk en weet ik veel dagen repetities. Zelf hou ik het op maximum 5 cues per liedje, en dat is al veel. Kan het gewoonweg niet onthouden.

Een beetje te druk, inderdaad, maar qua timing was het toch goed? De reden waarom ik geen filmpjes/beeldjes post is wel deze: bepaalde personen zetten je in de zeik omdat je 1 seconde te laat was op een cue, en het onvergeeflijk vinden. Triestig. Blijkbaar viert sarcasme hoogtij en is optimisme of een bemoedigende schouderklop helemaal taboe. 

En voor AJB en de leuteraars met hun fantastische supermantafel: precies kijken wie de langste heeft. Tsssss....

----------


## harm wellink

Helemaal mee eens  :Wink: 

Over de show: Ik moet er bij ons op school eens over praten, zulke shows, daar zullen niet aan willen denken. Ik ben jaloers  :Wink: 

Inderdaad zijn de kleurenloopjes een beetje .. rommel .. zelf had ik het niet beter gedaan  :Wink: 

Mooi gedaan. Ik geef het een 7.

Hoe heb je die octostrips gedaan? Kon je die eenvoudig aansturen met je tafeltje, of moest je ze stuk voor stuk elke keer van kleur laten veranderen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## djproffi

> Helemaal mee eens 
> 
> Over de show: Ik moet er bij ons op school eens over praten, zulke shows, daar zullen niet aan willen denken. Ik ben jaloers 
> 
> Inderdaad zijn de kleurenloopjes een beetje .. rommel .. zelf had ik het niet beter gedaan 
> 
> Mooi gedaan. Ik geef het een 7.
> 
> Hoe heb je die octostrips gedaan? Kon je die eenvoudig aansturen met je tafeltje, of moest je ze stuk voor stuk elke keer van kleur laten veranderen



  Hey harm,

Zo'n verloop met de octostrips maak je met een matrix. Dat kan je programmeren vanaf de lichttafel

----------


## marciano

Als ik het zo zie is het gemaakt met een smartFX optie in de jands vista je patched je octrostrips je tekent ze in waar ze hangen (soort matrix functie) je selecteerd de octrostrips en je maakt een smartFX waarin je het kleur verloop aangeeft. Dit is heel simpel te doen en te bedienen. 

(dit kan tevens ook met een grandMA, Hog, pearl of andere vergelijkbare consoles dit om discusie ter voorkomen welke tafel beter is en dat die andere consoles dat ook kunnen.)

----------


## Jones_St

> Als ik het zo zie is het gemaakt met een smartFX optie in de jands vista je patched je octrostrips je tekent ze in waar ze hangen (soort matrix functie) je selecteerd de octrostrips en je maakt een smartFX waarin je het kleur verloop aangeeft. Dit is heel simpel te doen en te bedienen. 
> 
> (dit kan tevens ook met een grandMA, Hog, pearl of andere vergelijkbare consoles dit om discusie ter voorkomen welke tafel beter is en dat die andere consoles dat ook kunnen.)



Indien je geen GrandMa tafel hebt, kan je eventueel ook op: MA Lighting: Software Het programma GrandMa on PC downloaden (gratis!). Dit is het besturingsprogramma van alle Ma-tafels (Grand, light, ultra light, pico etc.) Waarop je een chase kan maken zoals op de tafel zelf, het enige nadeel: je moet hem eerst nog instellen, Dimmers selecteren, lichten selecteren, kanalen selecteren, prikpunten(indien nodig). Indien je je chase af hebt kan je met GrandMa 3D Software ( Staat onder het GrandMa On PC van pagina hierboven vermeld) de chase bekijken, leuk is dat zelf de kleuren of blinders mee worden getoond. Je kan ook een Ma - node aanschaffen, zo kun je zelf simpelweg programmeren op je pc of laptop, linken aan je node die via Xlr-kabel verbonden is aan de dimmers. Je kan er ook indien gewenst een ander lichttafeltje bij aansluiten zodat je tijdens je show nog wijzigingen kan aanbrengen. Voor scholen een al iets goedkopere oplosiing, tenzij je huurt natuurlijk.
Groete!

----------


## marciano

Beste Jones St. 

Wat is je punt? Ik ben zeker op de hoogte van GMA maar er werd gevraagt hoe het gedaan is op een jands vista en dat heb ik uitgelegt. Mijn laatste regel was ook dat het ook heel goed mogelijk is op een GMA.  Ik denk dat je een keer naar jands software moet kijken dan snap je wat ik bedoel met intekenen. ook deze software is gratis te downloaden van Jands Vista

Je hebt gelijk dat een node goedkoper is dan een console (jands of GMA) maar dat is toch niet te vergelijken (iets met appels en peren) je mist een hoop mogelijkheden. Het gaat gelukkig niet altijd om de goedkoopste oplossing.

----------


## Jones_St

Marciano, Kben juist de software aan het downloaden, lijkt inderdaad geen low-budget lichttafeltje :Smile: . Waarschijnlijk zal er dan eerder gedacht worden aan huren. aangezien een school toch niet echt nood aan zo'n lichttafel. Daarom had ik voor een school eerder gedacht aan een node. Zo konden ze het elk jaar (of meer) hergebruiken en hoeven ze, indien nodig, nog een Maxim Of ADB low budget tafeltje aanschaffen om ertussen aan te sluiten.
Ik was inderdaad appellen met peren aan het vergelijken. :Confused:  Maar ga me direct eens verdiepen in de geihemen van Jands Vista programma. Lijkt wel zeer degelijk materiaal. Ik laat zeker nog een comment als ik ermee gewerkt heb!
Bedankt, op internet leer je meer bij dan de media beweert!
Groete!

----------


## stefan90kauw

Wauw! een school met geld.  :EEK!: 

Volgende week woensdag heb ik een zelfde iets, alleen mijn lijstje is toch wel een heeeeel stuk minder.  :Embarrassment:

----------

